# have a white cockatiel boy or girl ?



## ifsot (Jul 27, 2012)

hi new here have 3 tiels spike a boy grey and white 18 month old wants to sit with me or the wife all the time , kitty a girl 10 years old does not like to do much except wake us up in the morning and then there is woody hes about 18 month old too hes all white and does have red eyes only thing is maybe we are thinking now hes not a boy he acts a lot like kitty does not talk or whistle songs but does churp a lot and sometimes he walks up and down a perch bent over and chucking to himself so i dont know how to tell if hes a boy or girl .


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Woody is a GORGEOUS whiteface lutino. It's easier to produce female WFLs than it is to produce males so the majority are females, but there are definitely males out there. 

If you know what Woody's parents looked like and the mother was NOT a lutino (white or yellow), then Woody has to be a girl. If mom WAS lutino or you don't know what the parents looked like, a DNA test is your best bet. It's just about impossible to visually sex a whiteface lutino.

If you're not sure what a lutino is, take a look at my signature pic. The lutino gene removes all the grey coloring and the whiteface gene removes the yellow and orange. Mims and Teela are regular lutinos and Snowy is a whiteface lutino like Woody. All three are female. Lutino is a sex-linked recessive mutation and it's easier to get girls than it is to get boys.

Your boy Spike is whiteface cinnamon. Kitty is normal grey.


----------



## ifsot (Jul 27, 2012)

thank you for your reply i guess weather a boy or girl hes still a good looking bird


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> he acts a lot like kitty does not talk or whistle songs but does churp a lot and sometimes he walks up and down a perch bent over and chucking to himself so i dont know how to tell if hes a boy or girl .


To me this sounds a lot like girl mating behavior...you could get a black light and hold it up to Woody's tail to see if there is tail barring there (which is a girl trait.)


----------



## dixo2145 (Jul 25, 2012)

That is a beautiful bird! It looks almost just like my female "Gracie". I had a beautiful pearl pied female and when she was in what we named the "eggnant" phase she did something very similar to what you described. Roxy is certainly correct, the best and most sure way to sex the bird is DNA. The way we know "Gracie" was a female is she laid eggs.


----------



## dixo2145 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oops! sorry the DNA was brought up by tielfan:wacko:


----------



## ifsot (Jul 27, 2012)

oh well if woody is a girl thats ok but will have to keep the name as dont think he/she would like to be called woodina lol


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

ifsot said:


> oh well if woody is a girl thats ok but will have to keep the name as dont think he/she would like to be called woodina lol


LOL ! I love it haha


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

your birds look beautiful


----------



## dixo2145 (Jul 25, 2012)

I would just keep the name then. My pied pearl we named before we found out she was a she. Poor baby had to go through her life named "Rocket"! LOL


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Your birds are gorgeous X x


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Gorgeous birds! Certainly sounds like your whiteface lutino is a hen. Lucky you! ^.^


----------

